# New Humi pics!!



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

I finally got my new Aristocrat Mini today. Someone's signature says it best "time drags by when waiting for an Aristocrat". It's a beautiful humidor. Very well crafted by Bob, and I couldn't be happier with it. I got the Mini, and I'm glad I did. It's just the right size for me. Enough jabber, here's the pron.

Black Walnut with a raised Burl Walnut door.


Side view.


Top


Top Drawer


Pic of inside with my helmet......I just chose a random large object to show scale.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Nice !!!

The fun really starts now, filling it up !!!!!

:ss


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

nice humi, must be pretty big to fit that helmet


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

beautiful work very nice and enjoy filling that's the best part


----------



## orangehorse (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Just watch it... make sure the head is wrapped well when storing -- you wouldn't want to bloody up the inside, that probably messes with the humidity.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*



Timberlake2006 said:


> nice humi, must be pretty big to fit that helmet


Yes it is. That's the smallest one he makes too, aside from a few desktop humis. Definitely big enough for me.......for now.:r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*



PitmanGeek said:


> Just watch it... make sure the head is wrapped well when storing -- you wouldn't want to bloody up the inside, that probably messes with the humidity.


That's nasty......that helmet actually housed my melon during a 85 mph ride through the bushes, trees, fence, and ditch though. Saved my life. Don't have a bike anymore, but I'll have that helmet 'til I die.


----------



## Ozone89 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

I'm actually impressed with that Humidor. Definately different looking..I've never seen a humidor that looked like that.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*



4WheelVFR said:


> Definitely big enough for me.


(Famous last words.)

Nice humi ..... why isn't it full yet ?????


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

hey...nice humi !!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Sigh,that would be me.It looks beautiful Bro...


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

sweet - :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr

Now, hurry up and fill that baby!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Awesome looking humidor...love the Walnut finish.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Nice humi, have fun with it


----------



## orangehorse (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*



4WheelVFR said:


> That's nasty......that helmet actually housed my melon during a 85 mph ride through the bushes, trees, fence, and ditch though. Saved my life. Don't have a bike anymore, but I'll have that helmet 'til I die.


Glad you're well... just looked a little mob-ish from the picture and that's the first thing that came to mind. Just my stupid sense of humor.

Enjoy the humi, it looks awesome. I'm green.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

looking good but are you trying to age your helmet?

just messing with you


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Beautiful piece. That will be in the family for generations. Congrats.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Thank you for the compliments everyone. I don't really like to show off, but I am proud of that humi. I don't make much, so I had to save for a while to be able to afford it, which makes me appreciate it that much more. I think the filling process will not be too fast. Even though I've been smoking 'gars for about a year now, I'm still only in the sampling phase pretty much. Thanks again for the compliments folks.

.....and no, I'm not trying to age my helmet.:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Nice! You will have the urge to fil 'er up...don't worry. I bought mine thinking it would keep me content, but a little voice in my head keeps saying, "buy, buy, buy.."


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*



Bigwaved said:


> Nice! You will have the urge to fil 'er up...don't worry. I bought mine thinking it would keep me content, but a little voice in my head keeps saying, "buy, buy, buy.."


I am having problems with that voice right now.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Man he does such nice work.

Enjoy the new humidor and have fun filling it.

It is definately a work of art.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

That's such a great looking humi. Looks very 'Significant Other-friendly'.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*



Fireman_UK said:


> That's such a great looking humi. Looks very 'Significant Other-friendly'.


It is until she sees the credit card statement! She thinks it's nice though. She can't see the 'gars through a glass top, so it's fine with her.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*



4WheelVFR said:


> Thank you for the compliments everyone. I don't really like to show off, but I am proud of that humi...


You should be, thanks for the pics! :ss


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

That's a really cool Humidor. I've been thinking about getting one as well. However, my concern is the size. As soon as I think it's big enough, it will ultimately shrink. So, to do it right, I should get a big wall unit, but they are so much $$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

That is one beautiful piece of furniture, you are right to be proud. :cb


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Very nice. Time to fill it up!

Just curious, which other cabinet humidors did you look at prior to picking this one? Also how did you narrow it down?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*



Boston_Dude05 said:


> Very nice. Time to fill it up!
> 
> Just curious, which other cabinet humidors did you look at prior to picking this one? Also how did you narrow it down?


I also looked at Avallo humidors, and searched for a few others. Based on Bob's reputation on CS and all the choices for humidor construction, that was the best route for me. You can pretty much customize it yourself using all the choices he gives you.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Wow, very nice looking Humi!! Congrats on the new addition to the family!! :ss


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Very nice piece! Thanks for putting the helmet in, it really helped me get an idea of the size of the Mini. Sometimes it is really hard to tell scale in pics online. Enjoy filling that baby!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

all i gotta say is ... DAMN... Excellent humi ya got there lol BEATS THE HELL out of my 3 plastic containers and pyramid humi that barely holds anything lmao haha.
Dont worry in no time that will be full and you'll settle on a huge floor cooler haha


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Congrats Ray, that is awesome!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Nice but you might want to order another one cuz your gonna fill that up quick..:ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*



Rock Star said:


> Nice but you might want to order another one cuz your gonna fill that up quick..:ss


Not according to my wife!:r


----------



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Nice humidor. Damn. I'd like to see it filled, too, so good luck with that.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

very nice humi! Enjoy filling it.:ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

That's a very nice humi. Enjoy!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Here's some picks of it "filled". Still lots of room left.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

gave up on aging the helmet?

looking very nice there


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

That humi looks great! I hope you enjoy it! Try filling it with some Cremosas, I hear they age well!


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Damn nice humi Ray.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Wow, that's a really nice humi! and it looks so natural in a room, unlike a cooler lol, nice stash too.


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

It looked nice enough BEFORE you added the sticks.
Now its like.. 
:dr


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*



4WheelVFR said:


> Not according to my wife!:r


What do wives know anyway? 

Great looking humi Ray, enjoy it!


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Beautiful. I wish, I wish, I wish.:dr Enjoy:ss

F. Prefect


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

Thanks again for all the compliments guys. Now you know who to go to if you need an heirloom/furniture quality humidor. Bob of Aristocrat Humidors is top notch.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: New Humi ****!!*

:dr :dr very nice humi. I can't wait to see it filled.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Thank you CS!! Almost full.......time to call Bob again?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

:dr some nice sticks you have resting :dr


----------

